# Dogs stomach making strange gurgling noises?



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

We have had our 12 year old Border Terrier, Sydney since January. Her stomach sometimes make strange gurgling noises, and she will be off her food.
This normally only lasts a day but occurs every few weeks, then she seems fine? Just wondering if anyone else had a similar problem? She is fed a mix of tinned food and good quality dry food (mostly dry) as this is what her previous owners fed her and she gets fed am & pm. Many Thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It could be food related. She may occasionally struggle to digest something or a bit of indigestion/build up of gases.
Mine used to do it but I changed her food and it stopped. Not to say it will for you.
Charcoal biscuits are great. I bought bonio ones which arent that great quality wise. If I ever need more I will order some from CSJ 
CSJ Dem Bones! - Natural Treats and Supplements - CSJK9 Ltd. much better ingredients.
Give her one when she's "gurgly" and it should help. We all get rattly tums sometimes and it isnt always uncomfortable but she cant tell you if she has tummy ache - if she hasnt, she will still enjoy the bikkie as a treat


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My dog had this, varying from every couple of weeks to every couple of days. Sometimes you could hear it from across the room, and she could be clearly in pain from it. I changed her food to cereal free. Problem solved.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> It could be food related. She may occasionally struggle to digest something or a bit of indigestion/build up of gases.
> Mine used to do it but I changed her food and it stopped. Not to say it will for you.
> Charcoal biscuits are great. I bought bonio ones which arent that great quality wise. If I ever need more I will order some from CSJ
> CSJ Dem Bones! - Natural Treats and Supplements - CSJK9 Ltd. much better ingredients.
> Give her one when she's "gurgly" and it should help. We all get rattly tums sometimes and it isnt always uncomfortable but she cant tell you if she has tummy ache - if she hasnt, she will still enjoy the bikkie as a treat


Charcoal is great, but if cereal is the cause, cereal based 'cures' won't work. I always keep charcoal tablets (get them from a health food shop) for myself as well as the dogs.


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks good advice thanks, she is fed this Golden Years 
has no cereals in it as my other dog is hypoallergenic, apart from the wet food contain small amount of cereals


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

One of my rescues suffers the same I always keep Pro Kolin in the cupboard one dose and it eases her tummy ache and stops the noise


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

EffyJiggy said:


> We have had our 12 year old Border Terrier, Sydney since January. Her stomach sometimes make strange gurgling noises, and she will be off her food.
> This normally only lasts a day but occurs every few weeks, then she seems fine? Just wondering if anyone else had a similar problem? She is fed a mix of tinned food and good quality dry food (mostly dry) as this is what her previous owners fed her and she gets fed am & pm. Many Thanks


How many times a day do you feed her. If its only once a day, oldies often do better on 2 or 3 smaller meals then one large one. So depending on the frequency you feed now, it might be worth trying.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I would put my money on the cereal in the wet food. Could you get her something without cereal.


----------



## dbtips (Jun 18, 2011)

I see your dogs quite old to process some food. Keep dog food wet that might help your dog digest properly. Also, a change in diet with 2 - 3 times a day and keep it hydrated. If it's a cereal based problem, refer to the suggestions above.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

EffyJiggy said:


> Thanks good advice thanks, she is fed this Golden Years
> has no cereals in it as my other dog is hypoallergenic, apart from the wet food contain small amount of cereals


That's not cereal-free! The first ingredient listed is rice. Rice is a cereal. Before I put my dog on cereal-free (ie potato based instead of rice), she was on a rice but no other cereal food.

Try Fish4Dogs, Orijen, Wafcol salmon and potato, Vitalin adult maintenance (chicken and potato). Other brands are available too.


----------

